

Should I become a software engineering consultant? - gozman

Hey all,<p>I am a software engineer with several years of both very low end (network drivers) and very front end (iOS, Cocoa desktop apps, .Net stuff, etc...) experience. I also am on the cusp of completing an MBA. I want to stay in the technology world, but want control over my own destiny.<p>I've almost decided to make the leap into software development consulting after a year long break that I spent doing business development and modelling for my employer. I have a first project in line that should keep me busy for the next 3 months but after that I have no visibility.<p>What can I expect? Can I really build a fulfilling career this way or am I dreaming a pipe dream?
======
CyberFonic
Consulting can be a dream or a nightmare existence and rapidly flipping
between the two depending to whom, when and for how much you sell your
consulting services.

With such a wide range of skills, you need to define what you are best at,
enjoy the most and who your potential clients are and then go out and network,
market, etc. In my experience being a jack-of-all-trades doesn't pay well
enough. You need to clearly define your specialization and of course the value
you bring to your clients.

The biggest risk to your dream is getting used to a high spend lifestyle
(because you can afford it) and then having a drought of well paid work. The
frustration and panic can be debilitating.

------
eLobato
If you feel like you will be happier in the future this way, then go for
consulting. It's not a pipe dream but competition is fierce in that sector,
just do your best and see what happens.

